# Kann keine Musicload Titel abspielen



## julchen (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe mir bei musicload diverse Titel runtergeladen. Leider kann ich diese Titel weder mit dem Media Player, Mediamonkey oder sonst einem Player abspielen. Ich denke es liegt wohl am drm. Wie kann ich die Titel abspielen oder was muss ich tun?

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## akrite (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Julchen,
die Titel von musicload.de sind normalerweise noch mit einem digitalen Kopierschutz (DRM9/DRM10) versehen, bedeutet, dass Dein Player (Software oder mp3-Player) dieses Kopierschutzverfahren unterstützen muß ! Erkennen kannst Du die vermutlich geschützten Dateien an der Endung *.wma ; mp3 und wav können nicht geschützt werden.


----------



## darkframe (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

der Mediaplayer (Versionen ab Nr. 9, glaube ich) müsste eigentlich mit den Dateien klarkommen, aber nur dann, wenn sie auch auf dem Rechner wiedergegeben werden, mit dem sie heruntergeladen wurden. Am besten schickst Du denen mal eine Email und schilderst ihnen das Problem.


----------

